

Oscilloscope hacked to display oldskool style demo - comatose_kid
http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=196
Yes, yes I know this points to a youtube vid, but I thought it was a neat 'repurposing' of technology.
======
mhb
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=48104>

~~~
comatose_kid
oops - missed that one.

------
_bq
probably the coolest thing I've ever seen.

